# Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (0-3) @ Golden State Warriors (1-0)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Golden State's 2nd game and the Lakers' 4th game in 5 nights.

Very strange schedule to start the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers won't surprise anyone tonight. The Clippers had a 15-point 1st quarter lead and took the foot off the gas. They never got back in control of the game until the very end.

Steve Kerr won't let GS do the same. This one is gonna get ugly. JMO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of two things will happen: Lakers win a close one or Warriors blow us out. 

Note: since being in LA, the Lakers have never started 0-4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to really need to defend the 3-point line. Steph and Klay will kill us from there if left open.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's first two shots fall really short. 

Wes hits a 3. Sign of good things to come, I hope.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer and Hill playing well to start on the offensive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill's jump shots looking really good. Very impressed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe vs. Klay is fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two fouls on Klay. Barbosa comes in. Take advantage, Wes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shooting woes containing from last night's 4th quarter. He's now 1 for his last 10, I believe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill with the block on Curry!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 0/4. He's getting frustrated out there but he's forcing things right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is LA's only Saturday game all season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe finally hits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, Steph Curry is fun to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers playing really well overall.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers are easily penetrating the key on GS. Interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Couple of really bad turnovers there. Have to play better than that against a team like this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes Johnson has 8 points already on 3/3 shooting. What?

You can't stop Jordan Hill. You can only hope to contain him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is '80s basketball!!!! Love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Defense is not being played tonight by either team. 

Jordan Hill is a beast!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis, bucket plus the foul!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Defense is not being played tonight by either team.


That's what I meant! '80s basketball! :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis scores to end the quarter. All of our bigs playing awesome so far. Lakers lead 35-29!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm at the game. Ed Davis is a straight G!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm at the game. Ed Davis is a straight G!!!



Have fun, bro. Good seats?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an ugly tip by Sacre but it goes in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis with 9 points already. He and Hill have a combined 19. 

Ellington shooting the ball well this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Davis with the steal on the inbounds and then fouled on the other end. This guy is playing so well right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Klay is back in. I hope Ellington goes at him. Get him to pick up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre hits from the perimeter. If our bigs can consistently hit that mid-range jumper, it would be huge. We know Boozer is capable. Hill is good, too. Need Sacre and Davis to do the same now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Boozer check back in with the Lakers up 10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Out of the timeout, the Warriors drill a 3, cause a turnover, then get a 3-point play. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Then Lakers miss and Kobe fouls Steph on a 3. There goes the 10-point lead. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is that Hill's 3rd block?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So our starters are in and we're playing considerably worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

14-0 run by GS. ****.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> 14-0 run by GS. ****.


Was really thinking for a minute there we could beat these guys.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Have fun, bro. Good seats?


Not at all. 5 rows down from the top.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not at all. 5 rows down from the top.


Haha, as long as you can see what's going on, right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We went from up 10 to down 7 in just a couple of minutes. Incredible.

Steph Curry already has 20 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope we can keep the deficit below 10 at half. Things got ugly really quickly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is awful. Kobe's playing like garbage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

25-6 run by the Warriors right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a shot by Kobe. No idea how he did that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe...freakin'...Bryant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

61-55 Warriors lead at halftime. Should've been a lot better. Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half underway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin can't score at all tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Much better start to this half for Kobe. Lakers down 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin keeps slipping.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's on fire now. Unfortunately, Steph is as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE! 15 points in the quarter now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible 3 on one end leads to an open 3 on the other. Warriors back up 8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors drilling 3's way too easily. Kobe's still putting on a show.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wesley Johnson is playing a great game. Kudos to him for bouncing back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a bad shot by Kobe. Heat check, I know, but no need to shoot it from that deep. Both times he's done that, the Warriors have scored on the other end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

93-86 after three, Warriors lead. Need to start the 4th quarter off strong with Kobe on the bench.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Billy Mac with the plea "can the Lakers get it done defensively in the 4th?"

Uh, they haven't been able to do it in the first 15 quarters of the season, what leads you to believe they can possibly do it against GS in the last quarter?

This might be the worst defensive Laker team I have EVER seen. That goes back to 1967.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steph Curry is out. But Klay is still killing it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No one is defending, Byron.

No one is putting their arms up.

Hell, I can score jumpers on this team. Come the **** on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both Splash Bros. are out right now. We HAVE TO take advantage here because once they get back in, with how they're shooting tonight, they're going to go off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How are we letting LeAndro ****ing Barbosa score in the paint?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please take Jeremy Lin out of the game. What a pathetic showing tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Please take Jeremy Lin out of the game. What a pathetic showing tonight.


First time I've ever seen a player bounce the ball off a ref to try to get the ball back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't win if we can't cut into the deficit with their two best players out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe back in already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even if we lose, I think there's been a lot of positives to take from the game (outside of defense, of course).

Hill, Davis and Johnson all came to play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good God, that possession was ugly. Lakers down 12. ****ing shit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steph and Klay are too good. I knew this would happen. Game over. 0-4. Onto the next one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lin and boozer are vaginas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So when will Ed Davis become a starter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This has turned into a blowout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Wow. What the **** is going on?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#MudiayOkaforOubreTowns


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Klay Thompson sets a career high. Last time he set a career high? Last season's home opener against the Lakers. Of course. 39 and counting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lose 127-104.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> #MudiayOkaforOubreTowns


All my college player knowledge is thru your hashtags


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> All my college player knowledge is thru your hashtags


Through*

You're not a kid (although your posts through the years say otherwise).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That Lin interview was depressing as hell. He's thru


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> All my college player knowledge is thru your hashtags


I've become very good a researching lottery talent the last few seasons... :*(


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> That Lin interview was depressing as hell. He's thru



At least he doesn't believe in moral victories.


----------

